
The Hazards of Ankle Sprains - dpflan
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/07/25/the-hazards-of-ankle-sprains/
======
dpflan
_Summary_ : Ankle sprains happen frequently yet are not always properly
rehabilitated which can lead to repetitive injury and long term negative
health effects like "poor balance, a distorted gait, difficulty exercising,
weight gain, diminished quality of life and early arthritis. Not to mention
the expense of dealing with health problems that can result from being
overweight and sedentary living." So, strengthen your ankles and be wise about
opportunities for over-exertion.

~~~
PaulHoule
The trouble is that seeking medical attention will rarely do any good.

Physical therapy would be a good idea except for the fact that you will want
to do it for months and you can't possibly afford to see a physical therapist
for that long.

~~~
dpflan
Seeking medical attention may be worthwhile, at least it may gauge severity
better. You should be able to do rehabilitation and strengthening exercises on
your own. You can easily purchase Thera-Bands (or any brand's resistive bands)
and other equipment, follow videos online, and integrate the regimen into your
daily life.

The medical attention / physical therapy can be a great start for learning
about the situation and learning exercises (especially if insurance can assist
in payment).

~~~
PaulHoule
You are definitely right that at-home PT is essential and that you _can_ learn
to do it by going to see a PT.

Practically though the quality of service that you get from a PT practitioner
varies all over the place and there is very little that is consistent or
evidence based about the practice.

